# December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (26 November 2009)

Good morning everyone!  

With the end of November creeping up on us, it's time to start thinking about your entry for the December stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is explod (again!), whose selection *SSS* has achieved an astonishing 122.22% return so far during November. This is especially impressive as it was the competition winner last month!  White_goodman is currently in second place with *BCC*, sitting on a very impressive 83.10% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is kgee whose pick *GGG* has performed solidly, with a 56.72% price increase during the month so far. 

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between December 1 and December 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Monday, November 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## derty (26 November 2009)

I might have a punt on CSS please Joe.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 November 2009)

Something different this month.

BDM thanks Joe


----------



## jancha (26 November 2009)

ekm thanks


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 November 2009)

GDN   thank you.


----------



## explod (26 November 2009)

KRL for me Joe.       cheers


----------



## drillinto (26 November 2009)

BHP


----------



## son of baglimit (26 November 2009)

NMS
thanks


----------



## Agentm (26 November 2009)

adi as they plan to open up 3 wells this month.


----------



## jonnycage (26 November 2009)

tas please : )

j c


----------



## swm79 (26 November 2009)

GGP thanks Joe


----------



## sam76 (26 November 2009)

I'll go for EKA

ta


----------



## bigdog (26 November 2009)

AXY 

Thanks Joe


----------



## adobee (26 November 2009)

CTP ...

SPUD FIRST WEEK DECEMBER ..

BOOM !

THANKYOU


----------



## gooner (26 November 2009)

NXS puuleash


----------



## Putty7 (26 November 2009)

EGO thanks Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (26 November 2009)

BPO please.


----------



## Airfireman (26 November 2009)

CIG 

Thanks Joe


----------



## grace (26 November 2009)

ESG thanks Joe for another month


----------



## pan (26 November 2009)

nsl thanks


----------



## sammy84 (26 November 2009)

KGL please


----------



## Sdajii (26 November 2009)

Am I allowed to go for SSS? 

My first two choices are already taken (ADI and CSS) and I'd like to have gone for one of those as I hold both! I was considering buying SSS and obviously now regret not doing so!

If SSS is reserved for whoever went for them last time, I will choose... umm...

URA


----------



## jonojpsg (26 November 2009)

I'll have a crack at IFE thanks Joe


----------



## jbocker (27 November 2009)

GRK thanks Joe.


----------



## insider (27 November 2009)

bmn PLEASE!!!


----------



## Lucky_Country (27 November 2009)

ENR  - Please 

Drilling results due out soon, tightly held, and really good soil to drill !


----------



## Boyou (27 November 2009)

I am sticking with CFU ..like a snail to a letter 

Thanks ,Joe


----------



## Mickel (27 November 2009)

I'll stick with LNC again thanks, Joe


----------



## Muschu (27 November 2009)

VLA please.


----------



## roysolder (28 November 2009)

not sure if i qualify to enter but worth a try,
ogc  thanks


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 November 2009)

SVL pls Joe


----------



## surfingman (28 November 2009)

Ill give ROG another go thanks


----------



## nulla nulla (28 November 2009)

I'll stay with *GPT* thanks Joe.


----------



## geea (28 November 2009)

I'll have VPG please.


----------



## champ2003 (28 November 2009)

pan said:


> nsl thanks




NKP thanks


----------



## champ2003 (28 November 2009)

champ2003 said:


> NKP thanks




Woops i just noticed that I don't post enough so I don't qualify.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Steve T (28 November 2009)

mst


----------



## So_Cynical (28 November 2009)

EWC - Energy World Corp, thanks Joe

Hitting fresh lows yesterday and good for a bounce.


----------



## floogie (28 November 2009)

AQD
String of results due.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 November 2009)

TZL please.


----------



## kevpreston (28 November 2009)

MST PLease - I know i don't have any posts yet but i've only just joined Aussie stock forum from another site, you welcome new people here right?


----------



## kgee (28 November 2009)

LEG this month thanks Joe


----------



## TCB (28 November 2009)

CIG....thanks Joe looks like they might find some oil at last.....


----------



## oztrades (28 November 2009)

ALT thanks


----------



## Supra (28 November 2009)

I have to Qualify yet, but have several that may be worth a tip.

I understand we can only tip one stock.

So I will pick the one that has the best short term chance before Monday.


----------



## Miner (28 November 2009)

kevpreston said:


> MST PLease - I know i don't have any posts yet but i've only just joined Aussie stock forum from another site, you welcome new people here right?




Before Joe tells you or if he has told you, MST has been taken by Steve T.
I also wanted to tip for this.


----------



## Miner (28 November 2009)

GXY please Joe


----------



## CarbonSteel (28 November 2009)

CNA thanks Joe


----------



## turboprop (28 November 2009)

there can be only one 

put me down for  CDU PLEASE 

WWW.CUDECO.COM.AU 
copper cobalt gold uranium 

the agm was an eye opener it seems that cdu could be one of the largest cobalt producers along with copper that is


----------



## prozac (29 November 2009)

Ok, I will have to go *RRS* (Range Resources) yet again. Maybe this is my month.


----------



## LeeTV (29 November 2009)

*NWE* please.


----------



## Trader Paul (29 November 2009)

Hi Joe,

TOE ..... let's saddle this one up for this month ..... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## skint (29 November 2009)

HI Joe,

CFE please.
Failing that, Beetle Bomb in the 5th at Randwick.


----------



## explod (29 November 2009)

Sdajii said:


> Am I allowed to go for SSS?
> 
> My first two choices are already taken (ADI and CSS) and I'd like to have gone for one of those as I hold both! I was considering buying SSS and obviously now regret not doing so!
> 
> ...




They will open tomorrow as (name change) PZC, I had them last month and you are most welcome to have them now.  However I believe there is a lot more upside so you may do very well.

cheers explod,   hope this helps.


----------



## white_goodman (29 November 2009)

BCC again please. Served me well this month, lets hope no announcements come out tomoz to dismantle me from my lofty perch


----------



## Dowdy (29 November 2009)

css


----------



## philly (29 November 2009)

EGO for me thanks Joe. Hopefully by the end of December it is not a dirty word and has gone gangbusters!


----------



## berbouy (29 November 2009)

KAR

Would like to pick karoon gas this month thanks joe


----------



## alf_ber (30 November 2009)

DYL - thanx joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 November 2009)

SUN please Joe

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2009)

ASZ thanks


----------



## Vic (30 November 2009)

STI  pls if I Quolify 

Thx Vic


----------



## skc (30 November 2009)

IIF please


----------



## Sdajii (30 November 2009)

explod said:


> They will open tomorrow as (name change) PZC, I had them last month and you are most welcome to have them now.  However I believe there is a lot more upside so you may do very well.
> 
> cheers explod,   hope this helps.




Yes, sorry, I should have pointed it out, thanks! It's PZC for me 

I haven't checked them yet but for a while have been expecting the formality of the name change to do good things, as is inherantly obvious! Although, I forgot to take into account the name change happening on the day before the competition starts! Oops!


----------



## noirua (30 November 2009)

UXA thanks Joe


----------



## longonly (30 November 2009)

bgd


----------



## lousca (30 November 2009)

HI All  

PEM (Perilya) for me 

thanks


----------



## YELNATS (30 November 2009)

GTE once more, pls.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 November 2009)

Hi Joe, Could I please have OEL, having a stab at a flag pattern (potential breakout)


----------



## seasprite (30 November 2009)

SAE


----------



## bloomy88 (30 November 2009)

IRI for mine thanks

Cheers


----------



## craigj (30 November 2009)

rhm  

 thanks joe


----------



## happytown (30 November 2009)

*acs

[and we'd like to take this opportunity to thank the inventor of the dartboard]
*


----------



## Ashsaege (30 November 2009)

AIO thank you Joe


----------



## white_crane (30 November 2009)

BUY thanks Joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 November 2009)

I'll take TON thanks Joe .......... great emerging gold company with huge potential flying under the radar at present
Good luck to all


----------

